# Toro 724 both wheels suppose to pull?



## UNIMOG-GUY (Dec 11, 2013)

I have recently purchased a 724 and was wondering if both of the wheels are suppose to pull when the blower is going forward or reverse? The left wheel pulls but the right one doesn't. Is there something that I should check? Having never had a 724 before I don't know if it is suppose to have both wheels pulling like my Lawnboy or not.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, both wheels are supposed to drive. Check the non functioning side for the placement of the locking pin. The pin should go through the wheel hub AND the hole through the axle. It may be in the axle hole only.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Does this blower have the wheel clutches or is it a straight axle? Some have locking jaws on each wheel for steering.


----------



## UNIMOG-GUY (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks guys I'll check both suggestions tomorrow and post back with pics and results.


----------

